# USB Keyboard for the Kindle Fire 6.3.1 (1st Generation Kindle Fire, not HD)



## RM Prioleau

Does such a keyboard exist anywhere for the 1st generation Kindle Fire (not HD) in which you can plug into the device's mini-USB port? I've seen so many USB keyboards on Amazon for other android tablets, but they are either:

a) not compatible with any of the Kindle Fires at all or
b) only compatible for the Kindle Fire HD versions

I love my 1st-gen Fire and really want to turn it into a multi-purpose device in which I can use for both reading Kindle books and writing my own books, because it's more portable and convenient than a laptop.

So does anyone know if a keyboard exists anywhere in the world that's compatible with the 1st generation Kindle Fire? Thanks!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

No, sorry, RM. 

The USB port on the original Fire was designed for the Fire to be connected to a computer, not for connecting devices to it.  The lack of ability to connect a keyboard either via bluetooth or USB was one of the major complaints about the original Fire.  It certainly was my major issue.

You may wish to upgrade to the Fire HD.  Amazon will take original Fires in as trade-in.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Or, you may find someone here who would like to buy it from you . . . check out the Buy, Sell, Trade, or Barter board.


----------



## RM Prioleau

Hey, Ann and Betsy! Thanks for the replies!

Ann: I didn't know they do trade-ins! I'll check that out! Much appreciated!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

RM Prioleau said:


> Hey, Ann and Betsy! Thanks for the replies!
> 
> Ann: I didn't know they do trade-ins! I'll check that out! Much appreciated!!


Well, AMAZON, will pay you as a trade in. . . .you get an Amazon gift card, as I recall when you return it. On the site search for electronic trade ins, or something of that sort.

Here at KindleBoards, we have a section where people are looking to sell older items or buy second devices, etc. It's under the heading "KindleBoards Market Place".


----------

